

Show HN: I made a dead simple image sharing app - vcherubini
https://picto.io/

======
groquest
I like it. How about drag and drop support?

How expensive is it to host a server with high bandwidth image sharing app
such as this? I want to create a 'HotOrNot' kind of web app in my country and
always wanted to know how much it would cost to run a image server.

------
vcherubini
Imgur was starting to become too cluttered with ads and comments. So I made an
alternative named Picto.

I plan on open sourcing it as soon as I add some tests so it's not totally
embarrassing. Check it out. Thanks!

------
JamoneK
I like how simple it is but support for albums and account support should come
as well.. unless your goal is to remain completely simple.

